# RIP Skyler & Why I will probably never buy pet store rats again...



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Skyler aka Skye died on my second day of having him. It was kind of strange and unexpected and the pet store guy thinks it was a URI but it didn't seem like he had one.  He was a complete sweetie and a great rat.


I got him at PetSmart, I also got Larry from the same one. The fact is that I didn't know much about rats, but I'm sure I was taking care of him properly after getting lots of great info from this site and others. I felt awful that he died, I really liked his company.




Anyway, I got two more rats after he died, not from pet smart but from a breeder, probably never buying another PetSmart rat, just cause I wouldn't feel secure about it.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

RIP Skye 

Did he have any symptoms?


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> RIP Skye
> 
> Did he have any symptoms?


No, he wasn't even breathing funny. I just woke up from a nap and went to check on him and he was gone.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Aww Im so sorry to hear about Skye :-( Thats awful


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

How awful, I'm sure it wouldn't have been anything you did. Yeah, I got my girls from a pet store (my first rats) and they've had non-stop respiratory problems. My next lot are going to come straight from a breeder with an excellent rep. I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

but at least he died being owned and loved. Maybe through heart failure. Don't second guess yourself, it couldn't have been your fault. How old was he?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I usually think of heart when you suddenly lose an apparently healthy young rat. There was nothing you can do. I hope your heart heals soon.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Heart failure sounds like a definite possibility... it also upset me that when I took him to the store to get my money back, and ask what happened, they wouldn't let me keep his body to bury him.  Like, what in the world are they going to do with him?


----------



## samibec (May 5, 2009)

Probably so that you can prove he died and also to necropsy him, I know how this sounds, but to make sure you didn't kill him. Some people just kill rats to get money back and such. as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

samibec said:


> Probably so that you can prove he died and also to necropsy him, I know how this sounds, but to make sure you didn't kill him. Some people just kill rats to get money back and such. as bad as it sounds.


That's so stupid. Assholes.


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

Corpseflower said:


> samibec said:
> 
> 
> > Probably so that you can prove he died and also to necropsy him, I know how this sounds, but to make sure you didn't kill him. Some people just kill rats to get money back and such. as bad as it sounds.
> ...


lol...thats soo sad.. I feel so freakin bad...Im sorry.. :'(


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ratties rock the world said:


> lol


Definitely the thread to "lol" in :-\


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

so sad....  grr so sorry...


----------

